# Pumpkins story



## FamHolter (Nov 24, 2010)

In may, on my dearest Pumpkins birthday, she was made The daily kitten, and I wanted to share the link here. It's the story about how we met, and how she captured my heart. 

The Daily Kitten

The comments still make me all teary eyed, even after all this time. It really makes me feel as though I've done something great in life.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

FamHolter said:


> The comments still make me all teary eyed, even after all this time. It really makes me feel as though I've done something great in life.


You have. Wonderful story.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a nice story!


----------

